

Create, sort, and print 100 random ints in the fewest chars of code - helwr
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/350885/create-sort-and-print-a-list-of-100-random-ints-in-the-fewest-chars-of-code

======
greenlblue
J and APL always win these things but J and APL symbols are really
semantically and contextually loaded so each symbol does like 10 lines worth
of code in other languages.

